# Garden Bench with Table



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

*Sketchup plans*

I really liked a garden bench posted by steveosshop and decided to design one myself so I didn't have to buy the plans:



So, after getting some rough dimensions from other benches and eyeballing his project I came-up with the following design:










Much the same as the original, it's built with 2×4 and 2×8 lumber and 1×4 pine. Construction is butt joints and dowels, but you could make it mortise and tenon or screw and glue if you wanted.

I wasn't happy with what I felt was a lack of support across the middle of the bench, so I redesigned the back to incorporate a couple more legs for added support.










I then saved the file under another name and started exploding the parts to get some dimensions.










Most of the roundovers are 1 1/2" radius. The seat curve has a 3/4" radius and the rear or the seat slants at a 7 degree angle.










With the dimensions I created a material list and cutting diagram.










Wood needed is just 6 2×4x8's, 2 2×8x8's, and 2 1×6x8's. You could also just use 4 1×3x8's and not have to cut to width.

If you would like the Sketchup files and Excel material list you can get them here:

http://cid-258899c12334cc4d.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Garden%20Bench?uc=4

I just finished a coffee table and am currently "forbidden" to start another project for a couple weeks at least. As such, I'm not sure when I'll get to start building this but hopefully soon. Thanks for looking!

Greg


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Sketchup plans*
> 
> I really liked a garden bench posted by steveosshop and decided to design one myself so I didn't have to buy the plans:
> 
> ...


You guys with the Sketchup skills make me deeply jealous.

Nice job - and so fast!


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Sketchup plans*
> 
> I really liked a garden bench posted by steveosshop and decided to design one myself so I didn't have to buy the plans:
> 
> ...


Hey, I'll trade you skills if you want! 

The nice thing about Sketchup is everything comes-out perfect. If my woodworking skills would only match I'd be in good shape.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

gwurst said:


> *Sketchup plans*
> 
> I really liked a garden bench posted by steveosshop and decided to design one myself so I didn't have to buy the plans:
> 
> ...


sketchup is so awesome (if you know how to use it which i don't). you've got a great start here! thanks for the post!


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

gwurst said:


> *Sketchup plans*
> 
> I really liked a garden bench posted by steveosshop and decided to design one myself so I didn't have to buy the plans:
> 
> ...


Greg, thanks for the Sketchup!


----------



## Seer (Jun 5, 2008)

gwurst said:


> *Sketchup plans*
> 
> I really liked a garden bench posted by steveosshop and decided to design one myself so I didn't have to buy the plans:
> 
> ...


That is just what I have been looking for thanks for the info. I use Cad and I will see if I can put it in that also.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Sketchup plans*
> 
> I really liked a garden bench posted by steveosshop and decided to design one myself so I didn't have to buy the plans:
> 
> ...


Greg,

This is a nice looking design. You have a good start on this piece. It is a shame that you have to wait 2 weeks to start it but it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Sketchup plans*
> 
> I really liked a garden bench posted by steveosshop and decided to design one myself so I didn't have to buy the plans:
> 
> ...


Nice Sketchup work! I like the 3D cutlist.


----------



## JasonH (Dec 2, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Sketchup plans*
> 
> I really liked a garden bench posted by steveosshop and decided to design one myself so I didn't have to buy the plans:
> 
> ...


Favorited! Thanks for the work you put into this. I made the mistake of showing my wife, and now it's on my to-do list.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Sketchup plans*
> 
> I really liked a garden bench posted by steveosshop and decided to design one myself so I didn't have to buy the plans:
> 
> ...


I put it together this morning in about 4 hours. I love building stuff in Sketchup. I'm starting to get pretty good at it.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Sketchup plans*
> 
> I really liked a garden bench posted by steveosshop and decided to design one myself so I didn't have to buy the plans:
> 
> ...


Is your background in computers?


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Sketchup plans*
> 
> I really liked a garden bench posted by steveosshop and decided to design one myself so I didn't have to buy the plans:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've been playing with PC's since I was 10. I run the computer system in the school system I work in. I always like computers because my handwriting stinks and I can't even draw a conclusion. Computers let me express my creativity without the ability to draw a straight line.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Sketchup plans*
> 
> I really liked a garden bench posted by steveosshop and decided to design one myself so I didn't have to buy the plans:
> 
> ...


I made a slight boo-boo with the material list and cutting diagram. I forgot the inside seat bases were 1" longer to meet the front rail. You can see the difference here:










I updated the material list and cutting diagram, so you may want to download them again:

http://cid-258899c12334cc4d.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Garden%20Bench


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

gwurst said:


> *Sketchup plans*
> 
> I really liked a garden bench posted by steveosshop and decided to design one myself so I didn't have to buy the plans:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the great post. Being mindful of what Damocles posted I'll just favourite this and show my wife later when I get a little further along on my project list 

The cut list is really well done, very clear.


----------



## JRickey (Jan 21, 2008)

gwurst said:


> *Sketchup plans*
> 
> I really liked a garden bench posted by steveosshop and decided to design one myself so I didn't have to buy the plans:
> 
> ...


Nice work Greg. I am computer savy but don't know Sketch Up. What do you recommend as the best way to learn it? Just dive in or have you discovered something to flatten the learning curve. Also the files are read only will this prevent us "copiers" from bringing the file in Sketch Up and modifying it?


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Sketchup plans*
> 
> I really liked a garden bench posted by steveosshop and decided to design one myself so I didn't have to buy the plans:
> 
> ...


Rickey,

I've noticed if you open the file directly from SkyDrive they give you that read-only message, so just save it somewhere first before opening it and you should be fine. You could also do a save-as as well.

As for learning Sketchup, the Google tutorials are a great place to start:

http://download.sketchup.com/OnlineDoc/gsu_win/GoogleSketchUpHelp.htm

http://download.sketchup.com/downloads/training/tutorials50/Sketchup%20Video%20Tutorials.html

For woodworking related Sketchup work, I learned a great deal from Gary M. Katz, in particular check his Bookcase video and follow-along:

http://www.garymkatz.com/recent_articles.html


----------



## steveosshop (Jun 21, 2008)

gwurst said:


> *Sketchup plans*
> 
> I really liked a garden bench posted by steveosshop and decided to design one myself so I didn't have to buy the plans:
> 
> ...


Nice job on sketchup. I need to get better with that and save myself the money on plans. Have fun with the bench!!


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

*I hate drilling dowel holes*

So I took yesterday off in hopes of getting the bench together. I thought I would have the whole thing together and sealed by the evening. Of course, I was wrong.

I had already cut the pieces for the bench a week ago and let them sit in the garage. Wednesday night I took the seat supports down into the shop and cut the curve on the band saw and smoothed them with the oscillating drum sander (I printed a scale picture of the curve to use as a pattern). I also cut the legs to shape using the band saw and the scroll saw. FYI, a band saw blade can get nice and stuck if you're not making a through cut and the wood tension causes the kerf to close behind you. I spent 20 minutes prying the wood apart enough to get it off the band saw. On the other 3 legs I used the scroll saw to make a cut across the piece to avoid that problem, but even that small 3" cut closed and I had to widen a hole using the jigsaw blade and then release and remove the blade.










My first mistake was in buying a self-centering doweling jig from Harbor Freight. I've bought a number of basic tools from Harbor Freight, and while there are certain tools you just don't buy there I figured how could they screw-up a doweling jig? Well, they did. This POS couldn't find the center of a board if its life depended on it. I didn't even attempt to use it since I could see it was cockeyed.










So, a trip to the local ACE hardware and $37 later I get a decent jig with a 4" capacity.










FYI, It takes a LONG time to align and drill 120 or so 3/8" holes for dowels. I started on the backrests and drilled the hole in the slats and then used centering pins to transfer the hole locations to the horizontal supports.










Assemble one side, mark the centers again, and repeat to finish one backrest.










It was at this point I started the bad habit of assembling one side of a part before marking and drilling the holes in the other side. After noticing I had assembled a chair side before drilling the holes for a support and noticing a rail was in the way of the jig, I changed to marking and drilling all the holes BEFORE and assembly. I had to take the doweling jig apart and hold the drill bit sleeve by hand on a few holes before I learned this lesson.

Here's one side assembled and clamped.










I then assembled the interior side pieces and attached the backrests to create 2 three legged-chairs.










By this time it was 9 PM, so realizing I wasn't getting everything done today I decided to get the bench assembled and tackle the arms another day. I attached the rear center brace and the front brace to tie everything together and called it a night. I cleaned-up the garage and put the bench to the side and managed to get both the cars in the garage.










As always, these things take me much longer than I think they will. Oh well, I'm almost there.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

gwurst said:


> *I hate drilling dowel holes*
> 
> So I took yesterday off in hopes of getting the bench together. I thought I would have the whole thing together and sealed by the evening. Of course, I was wrong.
> 
> ...


looking good. I've never myself really been a fan of dowels. but the chair is coming along great so far. thanks for the post.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *I hate drilling dowel holes*
> 
> So I took yesterday off in hopes of getting the bench together. I thought I would have the whole thing together and sealed by the evening. Of course, I was wrong.
> 
> ...


Greg,

Looking good. That is a lot of (fussy) holes. It's fun to see someone else's oops.

My hat off to you for keeping at it. It gives you appreciation why people buy mortise machines and the like.

The design looks great,
Steve


----------



## shiney5757 (Jan 28, 2008)

gwurst said:


> *I hate drilling dowel holes*
> 
> So I took yesterday off in hopes of getting the bench together. I thought I would have the whole thing together and sealed by the evening. Of course, I was wrong.
> 
> ...


nice job on the sketchup,
when i made these benches i used loose tenon joinery for strength for the main seat parts but still used dowels for the back rest,
i didn't run the centre rear legs to the floor also on the straight bench but did on my angled benches.
check out my atemp on these benches.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *I hate drilling dowel holes*
> 
> So I took yesterday off in hopes of getting the bench together. I thought I would have the whole thing together and sealed by the evening. Of course, I was wrong.
> 
> ...


*shiney5757* - I hadn't seen your take on these benches before. Very nice, and I like the angled ones a lot. The loose tenons would definitely add strength. Someday I might get one of those Festool Domino tools. Loose tenons in about the same time as making a biscuit slot.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

*Finished*

Got to work on the bench Friday evening and today. I started Friday by cutting the armrests to shape. The rear had to be notched at a 7 degree angle, which I did on the bandsaw for one piece and the scroll saw for the other.










I then cut the front and rear table pieces from the 2×8 blocks. I used Sketchup to print a scale model of the curve to transfer to the pieces. I then cut a couple cup holders, which I somehow cut one closer to the side than the other. I thought both were 4 inches from the edge, but I obviously measured wrong. If it really bugs me I'll cut a new piece. I used a hole cutter to cut the outline and then a smaller forstner bit to remove the material. I then drilled a 1" hole for drainage.










I then attached the armrests. The fronts are attached with dowels and the rear is screwed to the side of the char.










The table supports are screwed to the sides.










At this point I put all the pieces on the bench just to see what it would look like.










I then started to apply the first coat of finish. It is supposed to be a cedar-look finish, but it looks a bit darker than normal to me.










I made the mistake of using a regular brush to apply the finish to the bench. It took me 2 hours and until midnight to finish for the evening. Saturday I switched to a foam brush and it went 3x as fast.










The table top pieces and seat slats are each attached with 4 screws and can be replaced if needed. I put the bench out by the swing set so Melissa can watch the boy when he's playing.










Overall, I'd say not bad for eyeballing someone's project and creating a plan. The bench is nice and sturdy, and should hopefully last for awhile.


----------



## steveosshop (Jun 21, 2008)

gwurst said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Got to work on the bench Friday evening and today. I started Friday by cutting the armrests to shape. The rear had to be notched at a 7 degree angle, which I did on the bandsaw for one piece and the scroll saw for the other.
> 
> ...


That looks soooo familiar…...... . Nice job. I like the added cup holders.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

gwurst said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Got to work on the bench Friday evening and today. I started Friday by cutting the armrests to shape. The rear had to be notched at a 7 degree angle, which I did on the bandsaw for one piece and the scroll saw for the other.
> 
> ...


Sweet looking bench!!

Lew


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Got to work on the bench Friday evening and today. I started Friday by cutting the armrests to shape. The rear had to be notched at a 7 degree angle, which I did on the bandsaw for one piece and the scroll saw for the other.
> 
> ...


Sweet. Congrats at completing it. The finish looks good from here.

Steve


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

gwurst said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Got to work on the bench Friday evening and today. I started Friday by cutting the armrests to shape. The rear had to be notched at a 7 degree angle, which I did on the bandsaw for one piece and the scroll saw for the other.
> 
> ...


Nice job!

Thanks for the post

Callum


----------



## jim1959 (Feb 14, 2010)

gwurst said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Got to work on the bench Friday evening and today. I started Friday by cutting the armrests to shape. The rear had to be notched at a 7 degree angle, which I did on the bandsaw for one piece and the scroll saw for the other.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome nice work


----------

